# searching for car part



## kaylarahming (Oct 5, 2018)

I dont have a part number but my car vin# is 3N1AB61D3ZL501762...searching for a Right lower control arm (bushing)...2008 Nissan Sentra...please help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan only sells the complete control arm, however, bushings are available from Moog:

Rear bushing:

https://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=8712072&cc=1441151&jsn=382

Front bushing:

https://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=8712076&cc=1441151&jsn=383

Rockauto has complete control arms starting at $23.


----------

